# Wait List for Spring 2010 at USC School of Cinematic Arts



## aspiring (Nov 25, 2009)

I was recently notified that I am on the wait list for USC's Production program at the School of Cinematic Arts.  Has anyone been on the wait list and eventually accepted?  Or should I not get my hopes up?  I'm wondering if there's anything I could do proactively to improve my chances.  I'm currently a student at USC (not a film major though).


----------



## aspiring (Nov 25, 2009)

> ).


By Production program, I mean the undergrad TV/Film Production program.


----------



## BlackJack23 (Nov 25, 2009)

Never been on the wait list, but Congrats for making the list!


----------



## robbieW (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey,
I've been waitlisted this year for the same program and was wondering if you could share what wound up happening to you. Thanks!


----------



## robbieW (Dec 25, 2011)

For anyone in the future who might read this,
I wound up getting off the Production waitlist and into the program, and apparently they almost always wind up taking at least a couple people off of the Spring waitlist each semester in late December. So keep your heads up and your phones on!


----------

